# Off-road kids trailer???



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone ever bought, made or modified to wind up with an off-road trailer to take our almost 3 year old grand daughter off-road with us.

My thought. Intermediate off-road, with primarily rolling terrain. Not loaded with rocks or roots. Wooded hopefully, but some jeep roads.

The concept. Single wheeled, 6 inch travel, Bob style trailer. Mini Kart seat, padded, minimum 3 point roll cage, 5 seat belt harness, multi axis coupler hitch.

Photos, ideas, thoughts.

PK


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

The TourTerrain fits the bill, but it's pricy!







Single wheel, 8" travel, leans with the bike, 5 point harness, rolls nice. We never got it on the Tandem as we were never a very good team (doesn't help that the tandem started out as an SS...), and now she rides the tandem on a kiddie stoker setup.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Cost per mile is a bit steep. If I do it, I guess it will be aluminum or carbon framed. Not so sealed up since we really only need rain protection and splash protection.

PK


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

We used a Burley trailer with our son. We changed the tires to fat 2.2 and ran 10 - 15 psi. With the 5 point harness was a nice feature for the few times that we rolled it. We were able to take the trailer on any trail wide enough to fit it. We pulled our son from 4months old until about 4years when we got a tag-a-long. Now he's almost 7 and just about ready to kick mom off the back of the tandem.


----------



## hobiesmith (Mar 1, 2008)

i too was looking for the same thing. hell i was just looking to take my kids on fire roads, and i got a chariot trailer with "suspension" and my kids little heads all bouncing around back there over the little bumps. 

so i relaced the wheels to 29" wheels and ran lowest pressure i could on large volume tire. this helped a ton! and it works BUT! its still a bumpy trailer with two wheels and the suspension on the chariot is crap, i might as well of gotten the cheaper model.

theres only one way to do it right, and that's the trailer that was just posted. a single wheel, so it tracks the same with your bike (this is very important), and with an actual working suspension that has a shock on it.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

PMK said:


> Cost per mile is a bit steep. If I do it, I guess it will be aluminum or carbon framed. Not so sealed up since we really only need rain protection and splash protection.
> 
> PK


C'mon Grandpa! You've already bought the kid a KTM! You KNOW you want one o' those cool trailers, and besides, you can consider it as additional training. And then let me know when she's outgrown it so I can buy it off you for whatever grand-kids we might have by then. 
Seriously, let me know if you want one and I'll look at bringing them in.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> C'mon Grandpa! You've already bought the kid a KTM! You KNOW you want one o' those cool trailers, and besides, you can consider it as additional training. And then let me know when she's outgrown it so I can buy it off you for whatever grand-kids we might have by then.
> Seriously, let me know if you want one and I'll look at bringing them in.


Let's keep things a little more correct...I have a KTM, she has Yamaha PW50 with moped gears and no more oil injection, plus most of the Fox kids gear. She says it's too loud with the stock exhaust, and doesn't want to ride it.

As for the trailer, I know I spend money on toys and stuff, but in contrast I think a lil shredder would be a better investment for taking her riding and racing.

Cost and Specs Page

I heard this guy named Sherwood welds the frames.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

PMK said:


> Let's keep things a little more correct...I have a KTM, she has Yamaha PW50 with moped gears and no more oil injection, plus most of the Fox kids gear. She says it's too loud with the stock exhaust, and doesn't want to ride it.
> 
> As for the trailer, I know I spend money on toys and stuff, but in contrast I think a lil shredder would be a better investment for taking her riding and racing.
> 
> ...


My bad; I thought it was a KTM JR. I'm sure you told me more than once. Yeah, Sherwood builds the LS's. Neat idea, those. I tried to put something like that together to sell when the boys were younger, but it wasn't economically feasible, even with an imported frame. 
Seems to me there was another brand of FS kid trailer around a few years ago.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> My bad; I thought it was a KTM JR. I'm sure you told me more than once. Yeah, Sherwood builds the LS's. Neat idea, those. I tried to put something like that together to sell when the boys were younger, but it wasn't economically feasible, even with an imported frame.
> Seems to me there was another brand of FS kid trailer around a few years ago.


Alex, I wasn't picking on you for thinking it was a KTM, rather saving myself from verbal abuse by anyone that knows the KTM50. Probably not a good starter bike for a 3 year old.

Years ago a co worker bought one for his son. The salesman looped it in the parking lot bringing up front to delver it.

PK


----------

